# Freebsd gaming



## Captaincrunch333 (Jan 17, 2021)

I manage to get stormworks and fallout new vegas to work on freebsd with homura.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 17, 2021)

Added to the Working Games list thanks!


----------



## the3ajm (Feb 22, 2021)

Is there arcade emulators available that's ported?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 22, 2021)

the3ajm said:


> Is there arcade emulators available that's ported?


Yes, there's emulators/mame.


----------



## the3ajm (Feb 22, 2021)

freebsd_noob said:


> Yes, there's emulators/mame.


I see, do you know if it has a GUI? I've tried installing it but I can't seem to run from the terminal or doesn't show up under applications.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 22, 2021)

the3ajm said:


> do you know if it has a GUI?


Install emulators/advancemenu, this is a frontend for Mame and others.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2021)

the3ajm said:


> I see, do you know if it has a GUI?


It has a fairly simple GUI interface. You're going to need to generate a config file first. 

```
mkdir .mame
cd .mame
mame64 -createconfig
```
Then edit ~/.mame/mame.ini and set the correct paths for the roms, samples, etc. You're going to need to find and download those roms, they're not included with MAME.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 22, 2021)

I get an error using `mame -createconfig` (FreeBSD 12.2 i368):

```
[xxx@xxx ~/.mame]$ mame -createconfig
Text segment size exceeds system limit
Abort trap
```
No mame.ini is written.

When copying the default ini file

```
An example configuration file has been installed in
"/usr/local/share/examples/mame/mame.ini"
Should you create a "~/.mame" directory and place it here or
launch "mame -createconfig" and place the mame.ini created instead.
```

it results in the same error if i want to start mame:


```
[xxx@xxx ~]$ mame
Text segment size exceeds system limit
Abort trap
```


----------



## the3ajm (Feb 23, 2021)

It looks like my gpu hung when I try to run it since it's been happening with certain applications, hopefully I'll wait until the next release comes out to see if this will get fixed.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 23, 2021)

One of my favorite tricks with GPUs is avoiding them and using the software implementation of OpenGL. Perhaps you can give that a shot?


```
$ export LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1
$ mame
```

At the very least it will tell you if there are issues with your GPU / drivers.


----------



## the3ajm (Feb 24, 2021)

It still does the same thing but the UI loads fine. I don't think the physical chip is dying since it hung when it's being pushed to do certain workload.


----------



## Menelkir (Feb 24, 2021)

There's also retroarch, with the right libretro cores, you can use mame 2000, 2003 or final burn neo for arcade games.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2021)

MAME doesn't use OpenGL, it will even work with software rendering. Many of the old arcade cabinets didn't even have a special chip for the graphics, let alone 3D graphics.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> MAME doesn't use OpenGL, it will even work with software rendering. Many of the old arcade cabinets didn't even have a special chip for the graphics, let alone 3D graphics.


Yes very true but often the emulators still use OpenGL (i.e for accelerated screen scaling). I.e DOSBox and vba-m.

Actually, these days with SDL2, most things use OpenGL behind the scenes, even to draw 2D images.

Looking at the mame port, it looks to drag in Qt. I don't know if that uses accelerated rendering. I know it does happen to drag in Mesa.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> Looking at the mame port, it looks to drag in Qt.


I think that's mainly for the interface. I'm not sure, I had a look at updating the port a couple of times and the build process is about as clear as mud.


----------



## BostonBSD (Mar 6, 2021)

Foobillard, Kapman, Tomatoes, SDL Jewels, and KPatience.

All of these games are somewhat addicting and do not require special software...kpat might require special kde libraries.  I'd add that the only thing foobillard is missing is the pack of newport lights and the bottle of miller, then it'd be all set.


----------



## Gaghiel (Mar 19, 2021)

Fallout New Vegas it's my favorite game! Such great gameplay. I've been waiting for this game for a very long time.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 19, 2021)

Gaghiel said:


> Fallout New Vegas it's my favorite game! Such great gameplay. I've been waiting for this game for a very long time.


Wait until Fallout 3 is released, it will blow your mind.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 23, 2021)

First tested on: 1. December 2020, Lasted tested: OP


----------



## shkhln (Mar 23, 2021)

Misatoo said:


> does _the_ fallout new vegas actually work_ing_


British grammar be wild.


----------

